
Ambulances in Sweden to block drivers' music so sirens can be heard - gscott
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2017/01/17/ambulances-sweden-block-drivers-music-sirens-can-heard/
======
jrnichols
Interesting idea, but i'm not sure how practical it is, especially since it's
FM only. Won't affect you if you're listening to CDs, mp3s, etc.

I think the biggest problem emergency vehicles face is people talking on
mobile phones and not paying attention to their mirrors.

